# auto flowering strains



## weedguru (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been persuaded to grab a packet or three of auto flowering hybrid seeds. And I have narrowed it down to these three:

Auto blueberry kush
Auto blueberry kush x diesel
Auto blueberry kush x white Russian


What can you tell me about these strains***


Are any stronger, or different highs****


And are auto flowering seeds really as simple to grow as sticking them in soil and giving the water and light...


----------



## SmokinBud 420 7 (Mar 30, 2009)

hey i dont know too much about the three you posted but i have heard only good things about the auto ak47. its high yielding and somewhat easy to grow. apparently the high is like "bang! bang! bang!"


----------

